# MY WORMS



## Jim (May 6, 2007)

I sent out some of my first couple of batches to a few members to test and let me know what they think. The real complaint i have been getting is that they are too soft and rip easily. So my dilema is....Do I toughen them up and lose action? Or do I leave them them as is so they have better action but tear easily.......Where is the happy medium? Do I make the same colors depending on style? For instance...Im sure my worms are perfect if your going to wacky rig them with an o-ring, but if your going to rig them texas style or any style that requires you to poke a hole through the worm then they need to be a little firmer which tends to make them have allot less action.

The biggest complaint about *real* senkos is that they tear too easy. That is the same complaint I am getting. I am happy about that lol! 

My next batch is going to have a little less softener....lets see if there truly is a happy medium.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (May 7, 2007)

id like to get some of those jim. im willing to buy them. just lemme know.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2007)

I prefer to have the worms extra soft. I feel they have a little better action that way and I can live with the ripped worms. I T-rig one end, then the other end, then wacky rig them after both ends rip. Sometime, I will just rip a 1/2 inch off the end and start fresh :lol:


----------



## SMDave (May 7, 2007)

Hey

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE WORMS!!! And the towel and the decal. Really appreciate it man. As far as I'm concerned, the worms are just fine for me. Just use a lighter and melt the tears back together. These are great quality worms! Thanks a whole lot. Looking forward to buying some if you start to sell some.


----------



## Icefisher15 (May 10, 2007)

Hey Jim, been kind of lazy with posting lately, heres the scoop so far with your baits, I like them, gettin lots of bites with them. Heres a couple ive gotten so far with them.. little soft, had one wacky rigged and one fish took the whole worm leaving the hook  but thats alright action makes up for that. 

Small Bass

Walleye that was caught in a pond (didnt even know any were in there) and was caught on your worm texas rigged


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2013)

I found a few of Jims Worms recently and they still work!


Wish Jim would get back in the worm making business - he is just lazy


----------



## DrNip (Sep 15, 2013)

Pics?


----------

